# Getting error in Need For Speed The Run Black Box when installing !



## fire_edge

hey guys piz help me i jst got a CD of nfs the run so whenever i try to install it at 94% (Extraction) i am getting an error of "ISDone.dll" NUnarc.dll returned error code or module at %14% blah blahhhh I also tried to fix it by myself bt it did'nt works 
first i installed Isdone.dll file in c:/drive/windows/system32 

then i did start<run type "cmd" & then type “regsvr32 Isdone.dll” on the black screen 

bt non of this methods work for me so please help me to fix this error ! :banghead:


----------



## koala

Blackbox releases of games are compressed pirate copies. 

Do you get the same problem when using the original retail DVD?


----------



## fire_edge

yes sir,


----------



## koala

Do you have an original retail DVD of the game as well as a pirate copy?


----------



## fire_edge

I got this game in a CD its a retail version !
& here is the proper error
Isdone.dll 
An error occurred while decompressing: title archive is corrupt!% Nunarc.dll returned an error code: -14% n% s


----------



## koala

CD or DVD?

As far as I can tell from looking at several other reports of this problem, isdone.dll is only used for repacked pirate copies.

Please post a screenshot showing the extraction window. It will probably be a command prompt screen (white text on black background).


----------



## fire_edge

I hav two DVD of this game


----------



## fire_edge

fire_edge said:


> I hav two DVD of this game


----------



## Redeye3323

Hi Fire_Edge,

Your screenshots confirm what we suspected - your copy is a torrented / cracked copy distributed by ggamez (a quick google search tells me that much).

We do not assist with subverting the law and illegal activities of which, pirating is both.

I will close this thread and advise you to read the site rules.

Yours sincerely,
-Redeye
_Gaming Section Moderator_


----------

